#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  در خواست برد پاور مانیتور سامسونگ مدل 2033SNPLUS

## hossein mokh

سلام جناب صابری لطفا ترانس اینورتور در صورت امکان به شماره:C 09TM18 C و در غیر اینصورت برد پاور را اگر موجود داری دارید پیام بدهید گذشته از اینها اگر نبود راهنمایی بفرمایید از کجا تهیه کنم.POWER2033.jpgpart 2033.jpg

----------

*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام جناب صابری لطفا ترانس اینورتور در صورت امکان به شماره:C 09TM18 C و در غیر اینصورت برد پاور را اگر موجود داری دارید پیام بدهید گذشته از اینها اگر نبود راهنمایی بفرمایید از کجا تهیه کنم.POWER2033.jpgpart 2033.jpg


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس جان. ترانس را سراغ دارم. چند تا نیازدارید؟

----------

*tahaali9095*

----------

